# Supertankers 1950-1960



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi All
First let me say great site.
Can anyone HELP back in the 1950-1960s three men were at "war" trying
to build the worlds largest tanker,they were Daniel K ludwig(regarded
as the father of the supertanker)Aristottle Onasis and Stavros
Niarchos.
I know all about Daniel K ludwig tankers and their sizes, I also know
Tina Onasis was briefly the Worlds largest tanker.
But who built what and when to be the worlds largest tanker at that
time.
I have looked through old Lloyds registers,and have have many ship
names.
Does anybody have a difinitive list of supertankers by year from 1950-
1960.
I have a great deal of info on ALL supertankers from 1962 (Nissho Maru)
to date,but not before.
Kind Regards
Richard


----------



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

Universe Apollo, 1959 and Universe Daphne,1959, were of 72,000grt, 950ft and these were a step change from Universe Admiral, 1957,51,000 grt. I believe these were built at the former Imperial Japanese Navy Yard at Kure, championed by Ludwig.
Onassis had the Olympic Challenger & Champion, 1959, of 37,900grt.
Niarchos biggest at the time was World Beauty,1957, 27,800 grt.
BP came along with British Queen, 1959, at 32,431grt.
It was 1961 before Shell weighed in at 41,800grt with Serenia & Sepia.
Cheers,
alex


----------



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

*Supertankers*

Many many thanks to you all for the information,I am continuing to get data.
A big thing was made in many articles over the years of the race by the three millionaires named above to build the biggest tankers.
I am begining to think that it was no as big as I first thought and may of involved relatively small numbers of ships.
Again many thanks for your help
Richard


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A rather belated welcome to you Richard, enjoy the site as you are now with the sea/ship loving people.


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes indeed, a belated welcome and do enjoy the site.


----------

